# Side by side Paperwhites for comparison purposes



## cleee (May 15, 2009)

A photographer I am not so I apologize for the fuzziness of the image. The one on the left is the new Paperwhite. The one on the right is the old one. They are open to the same page in the book and the lighting is set at 12 on each device. You can see the cone lights on the bottom of the picture on the right and how they are missing on the new one. With the light on, the new Paperwhite has a little more of a yellowish hue which is not offputting at all but it is noticeable. The contrast is sharper on the new one and a much better reading experience.

I say this having had zero problems with the first Paperwhite. I didn't realize it was not as crisp because there was nothing to compare it to. Sort of how you feel when you go from a tube television to a flat panel for a while and then see a tube television and say "Wow, what a difference." That was my reaction. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you for posting!  I am anxiously awaiting my UPS driver


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The lighting on the new PW2 is more even than on the original, and I say this also as someone who was very happy with my original PW.  So, well done, Amazon.

Thanks for sharing the photos, cleee.

Betsy


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Just received my PW2 a little while ago! Love it, and I think the upgrade is significant.

Much, much crisper text, better contrast, and an absolute perfect screen.

IRL it's not yellow at all.

Side by side, PW2 on the left. Both on the same lighting, font, and book page.

As you can see, I've already got PW2 in my existing Amazon cover.

I highly recommend this upgrade.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

To me, the new PW2 is definitely slightly more yellow than the old PW in real life, though I would probably call it creamier rather than yellow.  I preferred the original tone, but I'll get used to it.  And the lighting is much more even.  Hubby on the other hand, likes the color of the new screen better.

I've got my PW2 in my old cover, too.

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for posting your pics. The new PW2 looks like it has a yellow light cast & the PW1 looks like it has a blue light cast. I can't see from the pics on whether the letters are darker on the PW2. It looks like it's darker on the PW1. However, it does look like I will be able to see the words better on the PW2. Yay! Can't wait to get mine tomorrow so I can compare the 2.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I agree with everyone else - I definitely see an improvement in contrast, brightness.  Also - I wasn't expecting to - but I LOVE the page flip (or whatever its called) functionality.  Its so easy to bring up and there are times I just want to back a few pages to reread something without losing my current page.  Very happy so far.

The hard part was taking my old PW out of its cover.. But got my new skins on PW2  and the inside cover (to get rid of the "felt" feeling) and its all back together.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for posting the pictures!  Wow, there really is a big difference.  Now I'm going to yearn for a PW2, even though I love my original PW.  Gah!  

*thinking about how I can rationalize this*


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I prefer a more true white as opposed to creamy white when it comes to most anything.  Am curious now about color of screen in real life.  Have to wait until early November.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's my side-by-side. Orig PW on the left and new PW2 on the right.










The PW2 does seem a little sharper to me.

Betsy


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm still on the fence here.  

The lighting looks better, but in the pictures I've seen the lettering still doesn't look inky black to me.  Is the font darker/blacker, or is it still kind of dark gray?  How does it compare to the K2 or K4 fonts?


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here's my side-by-side. Orig PW on the left and new PW2 on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PW2 lighting looks beautiful, Betsy. Holy cannoli!!! Does it feel a little sepia to you in person? Very appealing. ps: for the record, my eyes see a lot of pinks and blues splotched all over on your PW1. Thank goddess for the new gen lighting. Can't wait till it comes tomorrow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

northofdivision said:


> PW2 lighting looks beautiful, Betsy. Holy cannoli!!! Does it feel a little sepia to you in person? Very appealing. ps: for the record, my eyes see a lot of pinks and blues splotched all over on your PW1. Thank goddess for the new gen lighting. Can't wait till it comes tomorrow.


And I don't see pink and blue.  But I think we've had this conversation before. Glad you like the look of the new one! Hope yours arrives safely!

The PW2 seems a bit creamier to me. I should say I think I took those pictures with the light set at 12.

Betsy


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks so much for the side by side comparisons!  It really looks like they made considerable strides on an already amazing device.

Waiting impatiently for mine to arrive tomorrow after it was delayed in Louisville all day today.


----------



## drew0020 (Sep 30, 2010)

In my opinion the difference is very slight. Most noticeable is the improved lighting. Not perfect and not Kobo quality but much better than PW1. The speed increase is barely noticeable as is the slightly improved contrast. I do like the new software features but I'm sure these can be added to PW1. 

Overall a very incremental update and should be skipped by all except the most picky of Kindle owners (I fall into this category ha).  I would have preferred an updated design with a flush screen and thinner build but I'm sure that will come next year.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NightReader said:


> I'm still on the fence here.
> 
> The lighting looks better, but in the pictures I've seen the lettering still doesn't look inky black to me. Is the font darker/blacker, or is it still kind of dark gray? How does it compare to the K2 or K4 fonts?


Here's a close up of the letters; PW1 on left, PW2 on right.










I don't think I would say the text on any of my eInk Kindles is inky black.

Betsy


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

thanks, Betsy. Me too. just out of curiosity, what will you do with your PW1? by the looks of the two, i'm guessing there will be a camp who prefers the PW1 lighting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm trading it in to Amazon; already have the shipping level.  Just kept it long enough to do comparisons.

Betsy


----------



## Okkoto86 (Oct 29, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here's a close up of the letters; PW1 on left, PW2 on right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man the PW2 just looks so much better, it's not even close. The PW1 looks like a poorly printed newspaper under shop lighting, whereas the PW2 looks like a hardcover book under the warm glow of an Incandescent, mmmmmmm. Can't wait for mine tomorrow!


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for the close up.  

Maybe none of them are perfectly inky black, but when I had the first Paperwhite, the fonts were noticeably lighter than on my K2.  

I do still love my K2.  Maybe I should just stop trying to replace her.  But the lighting does look much nicer on the new PW.  Oh dear.  I fear the temptation is coming back.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NightReader said:


> Oh dear. I fear the temptation is coming back.


We have a direct link to each Kindle model in the "Kindle" menu at the top of every KBoards page. No need to deprive yourself!

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

With my PW2, I see the color get creamier as I turn the light level down and whiter as I turn it up.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

NightReader said:


> Maybe none of them are perfectly inky black, but when I had the first Paperwhite, the fonts were noticeably lighter than on my K2.
> 
> I do still love my K2. Maybe I should just stop trying to replace her. But the lighting does look much nicer on the new PW. Oh dear. I fear the temptation is coming back.


For what it's worth, the K2 and the K4 aka the Kindle or the Baby or the $69 Kindle, have the darkest, boldest, inky black fonts in the Kindle family. I have one of each in my possession at the moment and can do a side-by-side comparison. I got the new PW just to compare it to the old with thoughts of keeping it if it was better, returning if not. The jury is still out on that. Yes, the light is much whiter, the lighting much more even than on the PW1 although after I received a replacement PW1, the screen isn't splotchy at all but personally I find the contrast to be worse. When I took the PW2 out of the box and turned it on, the light was turned up to the max and the letters were ridiculously paled out. While sepia may be attractive artistically, my 64 year old eyes do NOT like it. By playing around with the light setting, I am able to get the contrast to a decent level for me - around 9 or 10. If I go as much as 12, it starts to get glarey and the font starts washing out.

So the jury is still out on whether the additional features make it attractive enough to keep or whether it goes back to Amazon. I really WANT to like it. I really wanted to LOVE it.

EDIT: I must have still been asleep when I posted this. My experience isn't with the K2 and K4, it is with the KK and the K4. I had one of the original K2s and the contrast was so bad, I ended up using the font hack until such time as the Kindle Keyboard released. Sorry for any confusion on that issue. All the others stay the same.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Big thanks to all of you guys for the reports and congratulations on the new devices!

As someone who saw all the issues in the first-generation PW, the lack of contrast, the fuzziness, the splotches, the overall lack of that e-ink feeling... this is very promising news.

It is also great to hear the light in PW2 can be turned fully off. This is good for those of us who really like the pure e-ink experience, at least now there is that option too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

FearIndex said:


> It is also great to hear the light in PW2 can be turned fully off. This is good for those of us who really like the pure e-ink experience, at least now there is that option too.


Well, no, as I reported and as is discussed here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,163766.msg2349973.html#msg2349973

The light cannot be turned fully off. But it's much closer to fully off than the PW1. I have pictures in that thread.

Betsy


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, no, as I reported and as is discussed here:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,163766.msg2349973.html#msg2349973
> 
> The light cannot be turned fully off. But it's much closer to fully off than the PW1. I have pictures in that thread.
> ...


Sorry, missed that then. I saw two online reports saying it can be turned off. Unfortunate that they turned out to be inaccurate.

Great that you tested it! Nice to see photos.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a picture of my old PW and new PW2 (on the right, in the cover) with the lights turned completely down. (I don't say "Off.")










Betsy


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks, Betsy.

Luckily PW2 does look, even as is, better to my eyes in the photo. PW2 seems to have blacker, sharper text and very e-inky colors (a good thing for me), whereas the PW1 looks a little more washed out.

So, turning the light all the way down seems to at least become more useful in PW2 compared to PW1, if not perfect for purists. 

Of course hard to say from photos, but still, good info. Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry, not the best pic, not much ambient light this morning.   Glad you found it useful.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

FearIndex said:


> Sorry, missed that then. I saw two online reports saying it can be turned off. Unfortunate that they turned out to be inaccurate.
> 
> Great that you tested it! Nice to see photos.


Yes, I saw the reports, too. I always have to kinda see for myself. 

Betsy


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

OK - Just compared my old and new PW at level 19.. and the new one is creamier.. but I still think the txt (I use Helvetica) is sharper.  And I don't want to give up my page flip.  I will adjust.


----------



## WilliamG (Dec 10, 2009)

northofdivision said:


> PW2 lighting looks beautiful, Betsy. Holy cannoli!!! Does it feel a little sepia to you in person? Very appealing. ps: for the record, my eyes see a lot of pinks and blues splotched all over on your PW1. Thank goddess for the new gen lighting. Can't wait till it comes tomorrow.


Yeah that Paperwhite 1 looks terrible! Green and pink splotches everywhere. This just adds credence to the theory that most people simply don't notice it. I did. My wife did. And so we didn't keep our Paperwhites. The new one is out for delivery now and I'm hoping Amazon really did address the issue.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

WilliamG said:


> This just adds credence to the theory that most people simply don't notice it. I did. My wife did.


Well, "notice" to me means that they were visible to me and I overlooked them somehow. Even with people saying they can see them on the pictures I posted, and I look for them, I can't see them. People's eyes are different. It may be that the screens others say are perfect for them wouldn't look right to me. We'll never know, as we are unlikely to be in the same room at the same time looking at the same device.

Betsy


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I never thought my being color-intensity-blind would come in so handy. I don't have to worry about pink, or blue, or anything else - they all look the same to me.

Steve


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

WilliamG said:


> Yeah that Paperwhite 1 looks terrible! Green and pink splotches everywhere. This just adds credence to the theory that most people simply don't notice it. I did. My wife did. And so we didn't keep our Paperwhites. The new one is out for delivery now and I'm hoping Amazon really did address the issue.


Yes, I know this is still a bit controversial, but following on the threads on this - here and elsewhere - I really sincerely believe the PW1 was a bit of a failure screen quality wise. There were very frequent issues. Like crooked screens, colored splotches, bottom shadows, low contrast, hotspotting issues, bright blobs or dust inside the screen - not to mention the worst, big differences between units, meaning you never really knew what you're going to get. Some also had touch issues. Of course not all people experiences these issues equally. For many there was no problem, for one because one's ambient lighting affected the visibility of the issues a lot (those of us reading in darkness were probably most susceptible), but also because many people simply are not so sensitive to such quality variances.

Anyway, so far it looks like PW2 really is putting these wrongs to right. Here's hoping!


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

Vicki G. said:


> EDIT: I must have still been asleep when I posted this. My experience isn't with the K2 and K4, it is with the KK and the K4. I had one of the original K2s and the contrast was so bad, I ended up using the font hack until such time as the Kindle Keyboard released. Sorry for any confusion on that issue. All the others stay the same.


I must've been having the same dream conversation. When I said I love my K2, well, I do still like our K2 because I like the little joystick controller. But, the Kindle I usually have in my possession is the K3 (aka KK). It, to me, has the best screen. And, my beloved page turn buttons.

But that built in light is just so darned tempting.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I definitely see an improvement in the issues I had with the PW1.  Thanks for the side-by-sides.  Very helpful.  I've pre-ordered a PW2 3G.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the pics and reports!

PW2 definitely looks like an improvement. And I am really happy to hear 'creamy' with reference to the screen.

That said, the screen mottling is very evident to me in the PW1 pics and the diagonal band is faintly visible even in the PW2. But I found that once immersed in reading, I didn't notice it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Thanks for the pics and reports!
> 
> PW2 definitely looks like an improvement. And I am really happy to hear 'creamy' with reference to the screen.
> 
> That said, the screen mottling is very evident to me in the PW1 pics and the diagonal band is faintly visible even in the PW2. But I found that once immersed in reading, I didn't notice it.


Betsy and I decided to day that the PW1 screen is "mother of pearl" and the PW2 screen is "vanilla ice cream".


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Betsy and I decided to day that the PW1 screen is "mother of pearl" and the PW2 screen is "vanilla ice cream".


Perfect color descriptions!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann and I had lunch today and played with our various Kindles, comparing them. We took pictures of of the collection to add to the side by side comparison thread.

The PWs, both generations, were set at lighting=20 and font size=4, medium line spacing. The K4 and the KTouch were set at font size=3 in order to be similar in size to the PWs.

The collection, less my K4:
1st row: Ann's K4, PW2, my PW1
2d row: My KT, PW2, Ann's PW1









Ann's PW2, my PW1
My PW2, Ann's PW1









Ann's K4 & PW2









My KTouch and PW2









Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for posting pics. Great photos. I have not had time yet to do a side by side yet.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

all those pws side by side are a good reminder that you can go k2, kk, k4, ktouch, pw1 and pw2 and get a great reading experience out of all of them *well, not the pw1 for me* but that speaks volumes for some products years old that still work great.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Betsy and I decided to day that the PW1 screen is "mother of pearl" and the PW2 screen is "vanilla ice cream".


Love that!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

FearIndex said:


> Yes, I know this is still a bit controversial, but following on the threads on this - here and elsewhere - I really sincerely believe the PW1 was a bit of a failure screen quality wise.


Sorry, I disagree because (as they say in statistics) you don't have the denominator. Realize that people who have problems come to a board like this to share their concerns/complaints. How many hundreds or thousands of people are out there not complaining? You have no idea. So to brand the PW1 a failure, based on your non-existent evidence is ridiculous (or in the popular parlance, a bunch of pseudo-science).

I say this as a person who received one of the first PWs and had no problems with it, and even used it to write a book. See my avatar. I am sure I am not an n of one. Thing is, no one knows how many others are in my sample. See above.

L


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't know that person, but wow, calling them/their thoughts ridiculous?  Is this that kind of message board?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, time out...

Sky and Surf, Leslie did not call FearIndex ridiculous, she was very specific to call his statement that the PW1 was a failure ridiculous. Not the same thing. (Though, Leslie, perhaps "unfounded" or "unproven" might been a better choice.  )

People are going to take issue with sweeping statements that do not reflect their experience.

This is a hot button issue that has gone on for a year now, since the first PW came out. A few people (and yes, it is a relatively few people, at least on our forum) have been severely disappointed in the original PW. Others absolutely love theirs. The vast majority of PW owners do not post here.

Let's respect that by not making every thread about the new Paperwhite one in which the "bad" original PW screen is debated. Note that this thread was started by someone who liked their original Paperwhite but wanted to celebrate the improvement. (Read the OP, quoted below.) Like the OP, I posted my pictures to show that, as much as I loved my original PW, I think Amazon has improved the screen. There were questions about how the new PW compared to non-lit eInk Kindles, so Ann and I took those pics, too.

There have to be some threads where people who are excited and happy to post about their PWs can post and discuss without having to feel defensive. We're Kindle owners. We like to celebrate a new Kindle.

There are also members who are or were unhappy with their PW screens. That's valid and an important issue to discuss. Members need to know about these experiences and how to handle a bad screen if they get one. There are currently at least three other threads discussing flaws in the old or new PWs and what to do about it. People who were unhappy with their PW screens should be able to post in those without having to feel defensive. (And I'm reminding myself of that, too, as I also get defensive about liking my original screen.)

Let's respect each other's experiences. Didn't we have this discussion last year? Let's move on and get back to the party.

Peace and party on!

Betsy
KB Moderator



cleee said:


> A photographer I am not so I apologize for the fuzziness of the image. The one on the left is the new Paperwhite. The one on the right is the old one. They are open to the same page in the book and the lighting is set at 12 on each device. You can see the cone lights on the bottom of the picture on the right and how they are missing on the new one. With the light on, the new Paperwhite has a little more of a yellowish hue which is not offputting at all but it is noticeable. The contrast is sharper on the new one and a much better reading experience.
> 
> I say this having had zero problems with the first Paperwhite. I didn't realize it was not as crisp because there was nothing to compare it to. Sort of how you feel when you go from a tube television to a flat panel for a while and then see a tube television and say "Wow, what a difference." That was my reaction. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I was a little concerned by the idea of a 'yellow' light on the PW2, but seeing the pics I think an earlier poster is right - the PW2 looks more book-like than the PW1, more like the paper it's name suggests - because, in the pics at least, it looks more 'creamy' than 'yellow'.

As much as I love my PW1 and have had no issues with the screen, I must admit I always thought the contrast on my KTouch was much crisper, so I was interested to see Betsy's photo of her PW2 next to her KTouch - the PW2 looks better. I know it's different when you see them in real life and devices do vary, but it's making me think maybe I should be getting myself a PW2 when they're released here next week ....

(Still can't decide whether I want a 3G one though!)


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Betsy, those are great pictures.  I like how you have them all next to each other and took the pictures from a distance which really shows their differences.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> I was a little concerned by the idea of a 'yellow' light on the PW2, but seeing the pics I think an earlier poster is right - the PW2 looks more book-like than the PW1, more like the paper it's name suggests - because, in the pics at least, it looks more 'creamy' than 'yellow'.
> 
> As much as I love my PW1 and have had no issues with the screen, I must admit I always thought the contrast on my KTouch was much crisper, so I was interested to see Betsy's photo of her PW2 next to her KTouch - the PW2 looks better. I know it's different when you see them in real life and devices do vary, but it's making me think maybe I should be getting myself a PW2 when they're released here next week ....
> 
> (Still can't decide whether I want a 3G one though!)


Thanks, Linda...that's one of the reasons I took the pics, so that people could have some info to make the choice. So many of the reviews are only comparing the PW2 to the PW1, understandably, but people with older Ks need info to help them with that decision.

I really loved my PW1....but the PW2 is better.

Now, to 3G or not to 3G...that is the question. 

Betsy


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Betsy - thanks for all the photos.  I need to show Dh to see if he might like this.  Are you and Ann using different settings?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

maries said:


> Betsy - thanks for all the photos. I need to show Dh to see if he might like this. Are you and Ann using different settings?


Maries,

no, all the PWs have the same settings--light set at 20, font size set at 4, line spacing set at medium. Note that we were using ambient light, for the most part. We were next to a window at a coffee shop; there was one flourescent light high up from what is the bottom of the picture of all six Ks, but most of the lighting came from what is the top of that picture. And I was taking the picture from the right of what you see. Our PW2s looked pretty identical in person.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

laurie_lu said:


> Betsy, those are great pictures. I like how you have them all next to each other and took the pictures from a distance which really shows their differences.


Thanks, Laurie_Lu! We had fun comparing all the devices.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

To reiterate what Betsy said -- the photos were taken in basically 'natural light, though not direct sunlight.

I think the differences between the PW1 and PW2 are not as marked in this light -- though the color of the 'white' is discernibly different -- but I see a real improvement when comparing either PW to the Touch or Basic Kindle.  Under less natural light the improved contrast was even more evident.

At one point I turned the light down all the way (which is as near to OFF as makes no never mind) and both the PW screens were still fairly easily readable and I found the basic Kindle to be problematic.  Not sure how much of that is that I've just gotten really really used to the lighted screen, but my reaction was, gee, that screen is DARK! 

Officially: I thought the PW1 was the best kindle yet when I got it a year ago, and they've subtly, but noticeably, improved it with this second iteration.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Well said in regard to the pw1 pw2 debate, Betsy. Hopefully everyone can find one that works for them, even if that means moving to a former kindle or even a  nook or a kobo or a sony. Hopefully the e-ink community continues to thrive forcing all of the companies to step it up and challenge one another to create better products each release, learning from one another. I know the developers community also creates some incredible features (one of my rooted sony readers has papyrus font in '8' with one touch change options for 18 fonts including weight and size and contrast) and my rooted old kobo has edge to edge format options with inversion on it (black screen/white text) and when you turn it completely off you can choose an off screen saver image). Great forums like these allow people to talk about what they don't like and features they would love. You better believe Amazon was listening to the 100's of people who were unhappy with the pw1 -1,541 readers to be exact on the Amazon customer reviews alone - (while celebrating the 1000's who were completely happy surely). All of our voices are important here. i always love seeing a k2 on the subway. once i had a conversation with that person (i was sitting next to them at the time with a pw1) and they said "looks fancy but i'm happy with mine. it works perfect."  A great reminder that the reading is the most important. Curious if anyone prefers their pw1 to a pw2.


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

mlewis78 said:


> With my PW2, I see the color get creamier as I turn the light level down and whiter as I turn it up.


I tend to agree with this. Creamy or white, though, I like both. When I used the Kindle app on my iPad or iPhone or read on the Fire, I always chose the "sepia" background to help tone down reading for hours on end on a backlit screen. The "creamy" levels of the PW2 make me think of a very very very extremely light sepia tone, almost. But even with the PW2's light level turned on full blast and the pages looking crisp and white, I don't experience any eye strain or other effects of reading a brightly lit page for long periods of time (and that's just one of the many reasons I'm loving my PW2, the non-backlit screen). So I happily utilize all levels depending on where I happen to be located when reading


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Sorry, I disagree because (as they say in statistics) you don't have the denominator. Realize that people who have problems come to a board like this to share their concerns/complaints. How many hundreds or thousands of people are out there not complaining? You have no idea. So to brand the PW1 a failure, based on your non-existent evidence is ridiculous (or in the popular parlance, a bunch of pseudo-science).
> 
> I say this as a person who received one of the first PWs and had no problems with it, and even used it to write a book. See my avatar. I am sure I am not an n of one. Thing is, no one knows how many others are in my sample. See above.
> 
> L


I agree, Leslie. All in all, I have loved my PW. I'm going to pre-order the PW2 because it looks wonderful, and I like to be on the bleeding edge of technology. 

Cindy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I agree, Leslie. All in all, I have loved my PW. I'm going to pre-order the PW2 because it looks wonderful, and I like to be on the bleeding edge of technology.
> 
> Cindy


Yes, we're all gadget girls and guys....

Betsy


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, we're all gadget girls and guys....
> 
> Betsy


Yes we are! lol


----------



## Susan J (May 14, 2010)

I've been on the fence for the first time about upgrading and following this thread to help make up my mind.  

One question that comes to mind is that while the contrast between PW 1 and PW 2 at the same lighting level is obvious, is it that obvious at different levels.  I agree that keeping the level constant is the best comparison but I wonder if it's just a matter of using higher levels on the PW 1 to get the same effect as the PW 2 at a lower level.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan J said:


> I've been on the fence for the first time about upgrading and following this thread to help make up my mind.
> 
> One question that comes to mind is that while the contrast between PW 1 and PW 2 at the same lighting level is obvious, is it that obvious at different levels. I agree that keeping the level constant is the best comparison but I wonder if it's just a matter of using higher levels on the PW 1 to get the same effect as the PW 2 at a lower level.


Except at very very low levels, like 1 or 2, you can't get the screens to look alike. The brighter the PW1 gets, the more the differences show. And, at very, very low levels, you don't get much benefit of having a frontlit Kindle. The shadows on the PW1 are there from about level 8 and up, and there are hardly any shadows on the PW2.


----------



## Susan J (May 14, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Except at very very low levels, like 1 or 2, you can't get the screens to look alike. The brighter the PW1 gets, the more the differences show.


Thanks Betsy. As someone who has small cataracts, I find that I always keep the lighting level around 20. It's good to know that at that level the contrast will be even better. The shadows on the PW 1 never bothered me after the challenge of using book lights on my previous kindles.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Cindy416 said:


> I agree, Leslie. All in all, I have loved my PW. I'm going to pre-order the PW2 because it looks wonderful, and I like to be on the bleeding edge of technology.
> 
> Cindy


I agree...my original PW isnt perfect and I knew that from the start, but I love it anyway.

Kind of like a child. None are perfect but you love them anyway. Altho you cant really send 3 or 4 of those back first..... 

Hmm...and you cant trade them in for the newest version either! But that's what I'm contemplating, lol.


----------



## Susan J (May 14, 2010)

This thread just pushed me off the fence and I ordered the PW2 which will arrive next Tuesday.  I just sent in my Touch to trade in and if it goes smoothly, will trade in the PW 1 too.  

Thanks for posting all the pictures and comments.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

There is never a doubt that if a new Kindle comes out I have to buy it. I oved my first Paperwhite  and loving this one even more. Both are great but the text on the new one is definitely darker. Now I will need to decide who is getting my Paperwhite  1.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Same here. It's because of the improvements made with each generation. Not that the older kindles are bad. I still read on my K1. Although, now after reading on the PW, the screens on the older kindles look so much more darker.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

kudos to you for still reading on the kindle 1. that's awesome. i pull out my k2 on the subway every now and then. it still works perfectly, frightening virginia woolf screensaver included. old school!!!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Betsy, what book is this? Looks interesting.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here's my side-by-side. Orig PW on the left and new PW2 on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

mom2karen said:


> Betsy, what book is this? Looks interesting.


Haven't read it but I'm guessing this one:


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Chad Winters said:


> Haven't read it but I'm guessing this one:


 Thanks! You were very close. Turns out I read a bunch of her books a year ago and this is a new series, _Witches on Parole_. Looking forward to reading them this weekend!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

mom2karen said:


> Thanks! You were very close. Turns out I read a bunch of her books a year ago and this is a new series, _Witches on Parole_. Looking forward to reading them this weekend!


Huh, she must use that "Woman in the Moon" graphic for all her books


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Betsy, what was the trade-in situation you mentioned? (btw, knowing that your latest comparison photos didn't even show _all_ your Kindles, I'd say it's time for the two of you to join Kindle-aholic Annonymous. )

And I agree with Leslie. I love my electronics, but the only time I've joined a message board for an electronic device is when I had questions or needed help with issues. For every complaint that makes its way onto a message board, there's more often than not many more consumers that are very happy with the product. I don't think my PW1 is flawed at all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mom2karen said:


> Thanks! You were very close. Turns out I read a bunch of her books a year ago and this is a new series, _Witches on Parole_. Looking forward to reading them this weekend!


That's right! Love Deb Geary's books...she's a member here, "Modwitch."

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mandy said:


> Betsy, what was the trade-in situation you mentioned? (btw, knowing that your latest comparison photos didn't even show _all_ your Kindles, I'd say it's time for the two of you to join Kindle-aholic Annonymous. )
> 
> And I agree with Leslie. I love my electronics, but the only time I've joined a message board for an electronic device is when I had questions or needed help with issues. For every complaint that makes its way onto a message board, there's more often than not many more consumers that are very happy with the product. I don't think my PW1 is flawed at all.


Naah, we're okay. I mean, first you have to admit you have a problem, right? Right? 

I can't remember in which circumstance I mentioned trade-ins, but I, and Ann, and several people took advantage of Amazon's trade-in program. You find your device (although there's tons of kinds of stuff you can trade-in besides Kindles), select a condition for your device, whether you'll accept less or want them to send it back to you and submit. They send you an email with instructions for printing a pre-paid label and how to package it. (I just took mine to the UPS store and paid for it to be packaged as I had no boxes.) You can use the original packaging if you still have it. You need to return it with any cables or chargers that came with it. Some have been returning the original instructions cards, etc. I didn't do that for my PW (sent the cable but but not the quickstart guide) and got the "like new" price.

Back in a sec with the link. EDIT: Click here to check out the current trade-in prices on Kindles.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

One note about trade ins:  Look through the WHOLE list. . . . for at least one device I was trading there were actually two different offers.  The better one was on the second page of the listing.

Also make sure you've got the specs right -- amount of memory etc. for Fires or other tablets, whether or not there's 3G/4G and, for kindles, whether or not you have SO's.  SOMETIMES, it will pay you to buy out of SO's because it makes you eligible for a higher price on a trade in. Several years ago I traded in my keyboard kindle and PUT SO's on it, which cost me nothing, because it gave me a higher trade in price.  So shop carefully.

I sent mine back in the original boxes -- just taped 'em up good and stuck on the label.  If figured that's how they came to me, so that's how they went back.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

curious: is there is anyone on these boards who actually prefers their kw1 lighting to the kw2s?


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's right! Love Deb Geary's books...she's a member here, "Modwitch."


I've read 4 new ones and just started #5. Didn't get much sleep, but it's worth it.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have no qualms about screen on my PW1, but I am looking forward to my PW2 3G.  A week and a couple days to go.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

northofdivision said:


> curious: is there is anyone on these boards who actually prefers their kw1 lighting to the kw2s?


Not me. I like the new one better. But then, I have always liked the newer Kindle I have received over the older one I have.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I sent mine back in the original boxes -- just taped 'em up good and stuck on the label. If figured that's how they came to me, so that's how they went back.


If I'd had the original boxes, I would have done that...but I don't usually keep empty boxes around.  And people should know they don't have to use the original boxes to get the "Like New" price.

Betsy


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

I haven't seen anyone comment on this, so pardon me if I'm commenting on something already covered. 

The screen comparisons are spot on and my PW2 definitely looks better than my old PW.  But the marked difference I'm noticing is how much snappier the PW2 is compared to the PW1. I gave my old PW to our nephew and when I was re-setting the PW1 I could definitely tell the difference in operation.  The PW2 is just all around more responsive and snappier, for lack of a better description.

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You're right, wilsondm2, the new PW2 is a bit "zippier."  I think Ann commented on it when she first got her PW and also in her review.  You do need to compare a new PW2 to a PW1 that's been reset to factory settings (which both Ann and I did), because all Kindles slow as they get a lot of books on them.  I found the difference slight but there.  It has a faster processor, so it should be faster.

Betsy


----------



## Susan J (May 14, 2010)

PW2 looks exactly the way I expected PW1 to look.  I was somewhat disappointed with the PW1 screen but I got used to it and found it so much nicer that the Touch.  I'm glad that I traded both in and got the PW2.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

bordercollielady said:


> I agree with everyone else - I definitely see an improvement in contrast, brightness. Also - I wasn't expecting to - but I LOVE the page flip (or whatever its called) functionality. Its so easy to bring up and there are times I just want to back a few pages to reread something without losing my current page. Very happy so far.
> 
> The hard part was taking my old PW out of its cover.. But got my new skins on PW2 and the inside cover (to get rid of the "felt" feeling) and its all back together.


I'm getting ready to order a new Decal Girl skin, and wanted to verify that the Paperwhites (previous gen. and new one) are the same size. Thanks!


----------

